
Ask HN: Do you find 1-on-1s with supervisor/team members beneficial? - marksb
Lately I have been thinking about how to make 1-on-1s more effective or if there is an alternative to them. Of recent, I have them to have little benefit relative to the amount of time they take. Currently devoting ~4 hours&#x2F;wk.<p>If you regularly hold 1-on-1s:<p>- Are you required to have them or only have them when needed?<p>- How regularly do you meet?<p>- Do you have an agenda? How do you determine if the meeting was beneficial?<p>- What is the setting like? Are you walking&#x2F;drinking coffee or is it more formal?<p>If you do not hold 1-on-1s:<p>- How is important&#x2F;sensitive information disseminated to your team&#x2F;supervisor?<p>- Do you have an alternative to 1-on-1s?<p>- Do you wish you had 1-on-1s?
======
tmaly
I try to do 1-on-1s with my team once every two weeks just to see how they are
doing. Recently I have been using some of the framework from The Coaching
Habit book. I have found that a little easier to get to the important issues.

~~~
marksb
The book looks interesting. Will check it out.

